# عايز اعرف اسعار بعض المواد



## محمد حسن توكة (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عايز اعرف اسعار بعض المذيبات والاماكن التى تباع فيها فى الاسكندرية او القاهرة والمواد هى:
بيوتل اسيتات
بيوتل جلايكو
ميثانول
نفتا خفيفة
زايلين
طولوين
تى اكس
ايزوبيوتانول
استرخلات الايثيل
ميثيل ايثيل كيتون
كحول ايزوبروبيلى
هبتان
هكسان
مك
ايثيل اسيتات
فورمال بيوتانول
وشكرا:77::12:


----------



## mido_lordship (26 فبراير 2010)

شكللك كده لقيت التركيبات ياباشا ربنا يوفقك 

ادخل علي يلوبيدجز مصر واعمل بحث علي شركات الكيماويات 
هتلاقي كتيررررررررررر بالتليفون معاهم هايدوك اسعار كل اللي انت عاوزه بس خلي باللك لو لقيت سعر قليل بشكل مبالغ فيه حرس عشان الشغل في المذيبات بلاخص كله غش في غش خصوصا الكحولات


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 فبراير 2010)

الحمد لله يا استاذ ميدو ربنا كرمنى بكام تركيبة كدة من اشخاص فى المنتدى هنا ربنا يباركلهم
ولو انت عايزها انا مقدرش ابخل عنك لانك انسان محترم
وان شاء الله ربنا يكرم كل الناس هنا فى المنتدى بس اجربها الاول واشوف نتيجتها بس انا متاكد انها كويسة ورخيصة كمان


----------



## mido_lordship (27 فبراير 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> الحمد لله يا استاذ ميدو ربنا كرمنى بكام تركيبة كدة من اشخاص فى المنتدى هنا ربنا يباركلهم
> ولو انت عايزها انا مقدرش ابخل عنك لانك انسان محترم
> وان شاء الله ربنا يكرم كل الناس هنا فى المنتدى بس اجربها الاول واشوف نتيجتها بس انا متاكد انها كويسة ورخيصة كمان


 

ربنا يكرم ويوفقك يارب الله امين 
جرب ياسيدي وان شاء الله خير والعمليه مش صعبه ولا حاجه 

وعن اماكن البيع انا كان عندي اماكن وعناوين بس والله برجع من العمل مهدود 13 ساعه غير المواصلات :11::11: يعني بخطف ربع او نصف ساعه بالكاد علي النت وبعد كده نوووم

ابحث للك عن العناوين في اقرب فرصه وبالتوفيق :77:


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (27 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الكريم محمد حسن توكة المواد التى ذكرتها تباع لدى محلات الكيماويات الموجودة بشارع الجيش سواء التى فى العتبة او التى فى باب الشعرية او التى فى الظاهر كما يمكنك استخدام الدليل كما ذكر اخانا الفاضل وهذا اسهل واعم وفقك الله


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (27 فبراير 2010)

الاخ / حسن توكة 
نصيحة من اخ لك من اسكندرية لكى يكون المكسب مناسب ومعقول لابد ان تستورد الخامات بنفسك كما يفعل ابو الخير والا سيكون المكسب بالكاد ولابد ان تاخذ خامات من شركة مصر للبترول بالمكس واتصل بى للتشاور


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (28 فبراير 2010)

mido_lordship 
ربنا يكرمك ياغالى ويوفقنا جميعا يارب وانا شاكر لمساعدتك لى


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (28 فبراير 2010)

1خالد يونس1
شكرا لمجهودك واهتمامك بى وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (28 فبراير 2010)

محمد اسماعيل السيد 
طيب وانا استوردنا منين يا استاذ محمد وبعدين شركة مصر للبترول فى المكس بيجيبوا الخامات من الخارج ومش بيصنعوها 
وشكرا لاهتمامك بى وفى انتظار الاتصال بيك


----------



## mido_lordship (28 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز حاولت ابعتللك رساله خاصه بس مشاركاتي مكملتش الحد المطلوب 

لو تحب ضع لي امليلك هاديللك شويه حاجات تفيدك ان شاء الله 

علي فكرة مش كل الناس تقدر تستورد زي ابو الخير محتاج راس مال كبير وكمان لو انت جديد في الشغلانه دي مش هتبقه سهله 

لكن ممكن تشتري المذيبات وتعمل مكسب كويس ان شاء الله 

اما عن محلات شارع الجيش بالنسبه للمذيبات مش هتاخد اسعار تنافس بيها ابدا في المذيبات سواء عند الخواجه عيسي مبيشتغلش بالمذيبات اصلا ونيرول علي خفيف و محمد مروان غالي فحت كلهم ماياكلوش عيش ممكن بس شركه مصر الكيماويه تاخد منهم حاجات ومش كتير


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (28 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
ارجو التواصل والمعرفه


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 مارس 2010)

الايميل بتاعى اهو ياااااستاذ ميدو
[email protected]
وانامش عايز استورد دلوقتى بس اشتغل الاول وبعد كدة ربنا يسهل


----------



## mido_lordship (1 مارس 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> الايميل بتاعى اهو ياااااستاذ ميدو
> [email protected]
> وانامش عايز استورد دلوقتى بس اشتغل الاول وبعد كدة ربنا يسهل


تمت الاضافه ياحبيب قلبي وانا علي الياهو بعد التاسعه مساءا باذن الله


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 مارس 2010)

فى انتظارك يا استاذ ميدو


----------

